# Sneak Peek Leak of new Urban Decay items, including an ELECTRIC palette.



## PaleOleander (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't see this posted anywhere, forgive me if I missed it.

Someone who works for UD leaked some images, I thought MUT posters would be interested in seeing them.

*The Electric Palette itself:*





*Great evidence that "ELECTRIC" will be a line and not just a single product, a set of polishes with the ELECTRIC name:*




*More new polishes, no idea if "ELECTRIC" or not, with the current polish bottle design:*




*A number of new liners, including a gel liner, a pen liner, and a.. stick liner? Not sure what the middle one is called. Want dat brush though:*





*More shades of Naked Flushed:*




*Nine new lipgloss shades released under the NAKED banner:*




*Two more Beauty Balms, "Illuminating" and "Bronzing:"*




*Also under the NAKED banner, five new finishing powders:*




*And several colorful glitters and a glitter adhesive, no idea if part of the "ELECTRIC" thing or not:*




Right now the Electric palette is slated to come out this summer, but this stuff is obviously not fully finished, so who knows what will change before now and then.

Source:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2014)

That's awesome, I hope all those shadows are MATTE! D:

I also hope one of the Naked Flushed palettes is Matte so we can use it to contour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wooooot


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2014)

I NEED ELECTRIC! It's soo pretty, I want it! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's what I know or am speculating.

 ​ 

​ To be released this summer.​  ​ 

​ Currently available: http://www.urbandecay.com/what%27s-new/electric-nail-color-trio/420.html​  ​ 

​ To be released by the summer.​  ​ 

​ Possibly later this spring or summer.​  ​ 

​ Later this spring.​  ​ 

​ Currently available: http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/lipstick%2C-lip-stain-%26-gloss/naked-ultra-nourishing-lipgloss/415.html​  ​ 

​ Later this spring.​  ​ 

​ Currently available: http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/naked-makeup/naked-skin-ultra-definition-loose-finishing-powder/417.html​  ​ 

​ Later this spring/summer.​


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm glad to see UD make such a bright palette. Wasn't that what they originally intended their makeup to be? Bright, colourful and fun? I mean I know they've made many palettes with colour, but I feel like their whole focus is Naked now ._.
I can't wait to read blog reviews on everything!


----------



## Katallina (Jan 23, 2014)

This all looks so exciting! I definitely want to give those electric shadows a go, probably with one of the Naked lip colors. (I'm totally clueless about light lipstick shades. I'll have to get some advice once those release at Sephora.) And the nail polishes?! I love the Woodstock, Bang, and Deep End. I'm just getting into nail polish and I love how my laid back, comfy clothes can be given an exciting pop, a flirty finish or a daring edge by treating my nails like an additional canvas for accessorizing and self expression. There is definitely some awesome stuff to look forward to here!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad to see UD make such a bright palette. Wasn't that what they originally intended their makeup to be? Bright, colourful and fun? I mean I know they've made many palettes with colour, but I feel like their whole focus is Naked now ._.
I can't wait to read blog reviews on everything!
Their original palette consisted of grimy, dirty, grungy colors -- the colors of a dying city, hence the name Urban Decay.  This was back before deep green, black, and blue nail polish was A Thing, and they more or less created the market.  Their early colors were things like Bruise (a green-purple duochrome, if I recall correctly), Shelter (acid green metallic.  *Gorgeous* color but *horrific* staining!), Oil Slick (think oil on a puddle at night), Asphalt (black with a shimmer), and Spare Change (silver).  Their angle was pretty much the antithesis of bright, colorful, and fun.  Their original slogan:  "Does pink make you puke?"  They went *hard* for my demographic at the time:  Early 20s, city-dwellers, veterans of the grunge scene, uninterested in bright and fun color, willing to pay department store prices for grunge and punk colors.  If you wanted shimmery dark blue lipstick, you hit the UD counter.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 23, 2014)

The UD employee that posted this on reddit said that the items that we haven't seen before (everything except the face powder, Naked skin, lip gloss) are a part of their Summer 2014 collection. They have since deleted their post/comments.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their original palette consisted of grimy, dirty, grungy colors -- the colors of a dying city, hence the name Urban Decay.  This was back before deep green, black, and blue nail polish was A Thing, and they more or less created the market.  Their early colors were things like Bruise (a green-purple duochrome, if I recall correctly), Shelter (acid green metallic.  *Gorgeous* color but *horrific* staining!), Oil Slick (think oil on a puddle at night), Asphalt (black with a shimmer), and Spare Change (silver).  Their angle was pretty much the antithesis of bright, colorful, and fun.  Their original slogan:  "Does pink make you puke?"  They went *hard* for my demographic at the time:  Early 20s, city-dwellers, veterans of the grunge scene, uninterested in bright and fun color, willing to pay department store prices for grunge and punk colors.  If you wanted shimmery dark blue lipstick, you hit the UD counter.
That makes me sad, and wish I was older around this time. I remember Oil Slick, because they still had it pretty recently, like right after they reformulated all of the shadows and got rid of all of those old ones, including the ones with the gorgeous packaging. It really sounds like they've sold out. I mean, ultimately that is probably the goal of all companies, to make $, but going from grunge to neutrals is a pretty dramatic change.
Also Shelter sounds perfect, greens are my favourite. Is that one still available anywhere?
I remember UD had those other lipsticks too, and they had an Oil Slick lipstick in the collection. It was on sale for $3 after they were getting all new things and I almost bought it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That makes me sad, and wish I was older around this time. I remember Oil Slick, because they still had it pretty recently, like right after they reformulated all of the shadows and got rid of all of those old ones, including the ones with the gorgeous packaging. It really sounds like they've sold out. I mean, ultimately that is probably the goal of all companies, to make $, but going from grunge to neutrals is a pretty dramatic change.
*Also Shelter sounds perfect, greens are my favourite. Is that one still available anywhere?*
I remember UD had those other lipsticks too, and they had an Oil Slick lipstick in the collection. It was on sale for $3 after they were getting all new things and I almost bought it.
Shelter was part of a set they put out in collaboration with Todd Oldham called the Urban Animal Collection.  It had three polishes -- Shelter, Alley Cat (a copper), and Stray Dog (a kind of greenish brownish silver) -- and a pet food dish.  I think a portion of the proceeds went to animal rescue groups, and it seems like all three colors were only released as part of this set and not sold separately, either then or now.  I still have that pet food dish in my kitchen even though I got it about five apartments ago and have never actually used it for anything, including feeding my kitties!  The bottles are long purged from my collection, though.  Their original bottles *sucked*.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2014)

From Urban Decay's site, circa 1997.
 

Quote: 




lips and nails worthy of the city's beauty.
colors from the paint box of my life.
pallor is the sheen of my flesh
because desire is everything.
ozone is my savior. strong. sturdy. hard.
find inspiration from the dark landscape.
hunt out passion amidst the sprawl.
follow the jet black oil slick back to my heart.
come to me starry starry night.
frosty frosty bite. don't be scared.
there are impulses at every corner. every turn
plague melts violets into the deep dark ocean.
mildew shimmers from golden erosion.
don't crumble. come back to earth.
come back to the metropolis.

come back to me.

Also one of their early sayings, "Be a person, not a doll".


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 23, 2014)

When I discovered Urban Decay I was so in love with the edginess of it all and now I am just so uninterested in the whole naked thing they have going on. I know it is popular, but I want the grungy UD back. The electric palette is very pretty, but I won't think about breaking my no-buy for it. The colors are indeed edgy because how bright they are but their not my idea of edgy. I like my black on black or grunge looks. I think I am just too invested in my no-buy to find anything interesting anymore. I must be sick!


----------



## saku (Jan 23, 2014)

MOST DEFINITELY getting that electric palette FOR SURE! LOL


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

I have to say that I'm very intrigued by the word Velvet on the eyeliner pencil.  Matte eyeliner pencils?  And that All-Nighter twist-up liner.  Something like stila smudge sticks?  If they're only doing black, I'm passing, but if they did blackened colors, I would need to get them all.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm not getting anything either. Wow, I can't believe I missed out on such an awesome Urban Decay.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the electric palette! I so need it! I'm really happy UD decided to go in a more bold and colorful direction. I like parts of the Naked line, but I have gotten a bit bored with it, so this is awesome!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

OH....MY. That palette! I must have that palette!


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh wow...very bright and colorful Urban Decay. But I never wear green, blue, or those pinks color on my eyes. Those colors just never look good on my light skin. So I stick to browns and purples. Those naked glosses looks fun though!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the electric palette! I so need it! I'm really happy UD decided to go in a more bold and colorful direction. I like parts of the Naked line, but I have gotten a bit bored with it, so this is awesome! 
Completely agreed! I love my Naked palettes but we've seen this line for years now...literally. It was definitely time for something new! So stoked about that palette!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2014)

oh you guys already know that I'll be grabbing several stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh you guys already know that I'll be grabbing several stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have no doubt whatsoever....just as I'm sure you have no doubt that that palette shall be MINE....ALL MINE!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, it's beautiful!  It's not my personal taste, but I cannot WAIT to see the amazing looks you all will create with it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 24, 2014)

Another palette I'm going to need in my life ASAP. 



 

Hopefully they end up releasing it earlier than summer because that seems reaaally far away right now.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness I love it all, especially those eye pencils and the lip glosses. I totally never knew about the history behind Urban Decay either, so thank you ladies for that! So interesting, and I really wish they still had some of those products around.


----------



## KarenBox (Jan 24, 2014)

The only item that excites me is the Electric palette, but that palette is lurve.


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

I want the palette..maybe some of the naked glosses and maybe some glitters


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice! I have my sights set on the Goldmine nail polish. I would love to also get the gel liner if it's good. Love the shades in the palette! Not sure what I think of the NAKED Flushed blush trio.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 24, 2014)

The naked items will be in stores next month (Feb). Not sure about the rest. I should have samples next week to try. Kind if excited about the glosses as they're not supposed to be sticky.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 25, 2014)

> Oh, it's beautiful! Â It's not my personal taste, but I cannot WAIT to see the amazing looks you all will create with it!


 This!!! I'm a neutral girl but I LOVE the look of bright colors on other people and can not wait to see what people come up with!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm kind of excited to see what the new eyeliners have to offer.  I love the UD 24/7 liners but I hate having to sharpen them.  I feel like I lose so much product.  It would be nice to see some twist up ones.  

I won't be buying the Electric palette since I *just* got the bh cosmetics Galaxy Chic to go with my Nakeds, but I definitely can't wait to see what other people do with it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cant wait for all these new items to come out, UD is going to make me go broke.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 27, 2014)

Meh...none of the colours in that palette are new though (maybe Slowburn), they're all redux. I think they look new to most people because after being inundated with naked for the last few (4-5?) years, UD is finally back to throwing colour in our lives. I dunno, I'm not excited about this brand anymore, I think my heart may have moved on, like a bunch of other posters said the edgy, grungy UD of the late 90's early 2000's was the UD that I was in love with. I'll be excited to see what looks the rest of you ladies come up with though! And I may actually be interested in the Naked Skin finishing powder.


----------



## saku (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh...*none of the colours in that palette are new though* (maybe Slowburn), they're all redux. I think they look new to most people because after being inundated with naked for the last few (4-5?) years, UD is finally back to throwing colour in our lives. I dunno, I'm not excited about this brand anymore, I think my heart may have moved on, like a bunch of other posters said the edgy, grungy UD of the late 90's early 2000's was the UD that I was in love with. I'll be excited to see what looks the rest of you ladies come up with though! And I may actually be interested in the Naked Skin finishing powder.
true! i recognize (and have) most of these colors in other palettes. but it's still great to see them in one palette!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 27, 2014)

[@]saku[/@] I had most of those shadows still in pots! That's how old they are, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh...none of the colours in that palette are new though (maybe Slowburn), they're all redux. I think they look new to most people because after being inundated with naked for the last few (4-5?) years, UD is finally back to throwing colour in our lives. I dunno, I'm not excited about this brand anymore, I think my heart may have moved on, like a bunch of other posters said the edgy, grungy UD of the late 90's early 2000's was the UD that I was in love with. I'll be excited to see what looks the rest of you ladies come up with though! And I may actually be interested in the Naked Skin finishing powder.

I do have to agree however for many people - especially teens and those in their early 20s - these colors are new since Urban Decay stopped producing the bright, vibrant colors that they were known for. Since L'Oreal bought Urban Decay they have lost their edgy side and become way too commercial. Oh sure I still love my NAKED palettes but still if I want bright, vibrant colors I'd go with Saucebox, Sugarpill or Lime Crime. I think L'Oreal did UD a disservice by removing the edgy aspect and they need to go back to it otherwise what's the point of Urban Decay?


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess I wasn't into makeup during the time UD had these colors available because the only one I've ever heard of is Chaos from the original Vice palette...I want this palette so so sooooooooo bad!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 28, 2014)

[@]zadidoll[/@] I like the idea of Sugarpill and Saucebox, but I'm gonna refuse to pay $65 for 12 shadows unless it's Nars. And as for Limecrime, well, I'll never purchase anything by that brand cause Doe/Xenia/Queen of The Unicorns/Whatever-The-Hell-Her-Name-Is-This-Week is super shady!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like the idea of Sugarpill and Saucebox, but I'm gonna refuse to pay $65 for 12 shadows unless it's Nars. And as for Limecrime, well, I'll never purchase anything by that brand cause Doe/Xenia/Queen of The Unicorns/Whatever-The-Hell-Her-Name-Is-This-Week is super shady!
THIS. Thank you!!!


----------



## Anonymousblogge (Feb 14, 2014)

hello,
I'm a beauty blogger and I prefer to remain anonymous to avoid problems.
I saw this palette last week during a presentation and the palette really exists.
The colors are amazing, some of them are even pressed pure pigments.
It should be out this summer and will be the same price as naked palette.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 14, 2014)

UD Junkie here!  The Electric palette looks so fun but I probably won't get it.  I have all 3 Naked palettes and I love them for work, and then on the weekends when I go out I like to spice it up with some fun blue, purple, silver, ect. like from the 15th Anniversary, BOS IV, or either Vice palette.  So basically I use neutrals a lot more than I use the brights so I never hit the pan on those.  But I am glad they are getting out of the "Naked Comfort Zone" and doing a crazy loud palette!  Also, it looks like this palette might not have any glitter shades which would be amazing.  I love the base shades for shadows like Midnight Cowboy and Sidecar but never wear them because of the fallout.

Edit to add:  I wonder if they have revamped their polish formula.  I have 3 of their polish sets and I really love their colors, but for some reason even with a rubberized base coat and high quality top coat they chip like crazy on me.  I hardly wear them because I like my manicure to last at least 3-4 days and usually I chip by day 2 with UD polishes.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually already got my hands on this palette - however I don't know if I should take swatches or do a blog post about it because I don't want Urban Decay to get pissed at me since it's not technically supposed to be out for awhile yet &gt;.&lt; I'm so torn! What should I do?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually already got my hands on this palette - however I don't know if I should take swatches or do a blog post about it because I don't want Urban Decay to get pissed at me since it's not technically supposed to be out for awhile yet &gt;.&lt; I'm so torn! What should I do? 

If you have the palette in your hands already and it was purchased by you or given to you without any restrictions (such as signing a non-disclosure agreement) then you can post images.They'll deny it's real just as they did with NAKED3. They may also send you a cease and desist email however under US Fair Use laws so long as you're not trying to make a buck off of them or claiming you own the trademark it's fair game.

If you work with, as a blogger with UD, then you should weigh that as they may no longer want to work with you. If you currently don't work with them, as a blogger, then they may end up wanting to work with you in exchange for not posting in advance (again, goes to the NDA).

If I were in your shoes, I'd do swatches and post about it. It'll generate traffic and buzz to where ever you post the images at which as a blogger we both know that traffic is important.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you have the palette in your hands already and it was purchased by you or given to you without any restrictions (such as signing a non-disclosure agreement) then you can post images.They'll deny it's real just as they did with NAKED3. They may also send you a cease and desist email however under US Fair Use laws so long as you're not trying to make a buck off of them or claiming you own the trademark it's fair game.

If you work with, as a blogger with UD, then you should weigh that as they may no longer want to work with you. If you currently don't work with them, as a blogger, then they may end up wanting to work with you in exchange for not posting in advance (again, goes to the NDA).

If I were in your shoes, I'd do swatches and post about it. It'll generate traffic and buzz to where ever you post the images at which as a blogger we both know that traffic is important.

Thanks! That was really helpful. Yeah, I guess the worst that could happen is they could request that I remove the post, but I figure it is free advertising for the company and the more hype there is about their products, the more they sell out so it's really win-win for them. I'm a huuuuge fan of Urban Decay and I know many people are and I really just wanted to share with everyone! Also, I don't work with Urban Decay and they probably have no idea I exist so I'm not stepping on their toes in that way - obviously if I was then there would be different etiquette. I'm working on the post now, it'll be up soon and I'll link it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the wise words, again!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 18, 2014)

UD put what looks like a spoiler video for the Electric palette on Facebook and Twitter today! Maybe it will be coming sooner than we thought.


----------



## nichayes (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes cant wait.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UD put what looks like a spoiler video for the Electric palette on Facebook and Twitter today! Maybe it will be coming sooner than we thought.
Awww man...now I want it again.


----------



## valkyriesound (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the looks of the flushed boxes.... I love electric colors but honestly- I have an executive management job-can't wear those colors much in the office (unless I want my all make engineering staff looking at me funny!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope someone here can come up with some office looks (so I can have an excuse to buy it)!


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 19, 2014)

Did you see my thread with the swatches? I posted a look and I can do a more subtle one tomorrow for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valkyriesound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the looks of the flushed boxes.... I love electric colors but honestly- I have an executive management job-can't wear those colors much in the office (unless I want my all make engineering staff looking at me funny!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope someone here can come up with some office looks (so I can have an excuse to buy it)!
So I decided to try to do a regular muted look for you using the palette that would be appropriate for your executive management job today.





In the inner corner, I used Revolt (bright glittery silver) and packed that on the entire moving part of the lid. Then I went into the outer 1/3 of the lid with Thrash (the chartreuse color in the palette). I cut the crease with Fringe (teal color) and blended it out a little bit with Satin Taupe from MAC. Underneath the waterline, I used Revolt (silver) on the inner corner and then on the outer 2/3rds I used the deeper green Freak (neon green). 

So out of the palette I used:

Revolt

Fringe

Freak

Thrash

And I really don't think the look is crazy at all, the good thing is that these colors are very pigmented so you don't have to use a lot when you're trying to get a pop of color. But I would definitely recommend adding some neutral colors to compliment them, I wouldn't use this palette alone - but I rarely ever use *any* palette alone for the looks I'm going for.

PS. Sorry if the pic is kinda blurry I was in a rush lol


----------



## Amanda xo (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I decided to try to do a regular muted look for you using the palette that would be appropriate for your executive management job today.





In the inner corner, I used Revolt (bright glittery silver) and packed that on the entire moving part of the lid. Then I went into the outer 1/3 of the lid with Thrash (the chartreuse color in the palette). I cut the crease with Fringe (teal color) and blended it out a little bit with Satin Taupe from MAC. Underneath the waterline, I used Revolt (silver) on the inner corner and then on the outer 2/3rds I used the deeper green Freak (neon green). 

So out of the palette I used:

Revolt

Fringe

Freak

Thrash

And I really don't think the look is crazy at all, the good thing is that these colors are very pigmented so you don't have to use a lot when you're trying to get a pop of color. But I would definitely recommend adding some neutral colors to compliment them, I wouldn't use this palette alone - but I rarely ever use *any* palette alone for the looks I'm going for.

PS. Sorry if the pic is kinda blurry I was in a rush lol
Beautiful look! I am super considering buying this palette because as I have seen on here, there are so many more less intense looks that I could create with it.


----------



## valkyriesound (Feb 20, 2014)

Oooh... nice... thanks! Now I'm just going to have to practice those blending skills to get that kind of look!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 4, 2014)

review + swatches up at Christine's blog (Temptalia) and Leesha's blog (xsparkage)... March 18, you better hurry upppp!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 4, 2014)

After almost a year of talking about this palette now that the release date is in 15 days... I'm thinking I may pass on this.

BTW - Leesha posted that almost 1/2 of the shadows are not intended for the eyes; which doesn't means it's not eye safe just some of the ingredients the FDA doesn't approve for the eyes but the EU may. Use at your own risk basically.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After almost a year of talking about this palette now that the release date is in 15 days... I'm thinking I may pass on this.

BTW - Leesha posted that almost 1/2 of the shadows are not intended for the eyes; which doesn't means it's not eye safe just some of the ingredients the FDA doesn't approve for the eyes but the EU may. Use at your own risk basically.

Yeah Christine posted that too.. 4 of the eyeshadows.. ehhh; and then I own 2 of the shades already.. kinda sucks but hey, I'll still buy it at $49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree [@]zadidoll[/@], Christine used three of them as blushes and only four on her lids. I dunno bout this palette either, Christine had awesome swatches, I almost wanna cave and get it, but if I can only use half on my lids safely? I already own over forty blushes I do *not* need any more.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree @zadidoll, Christine used three of them as blushes and only four on her lids. I dunno bout this palette either, Christine had awesome swatches, I almost wanna cave and get it, but if I can only use half on my lids safely? I already own over forty blushes I do *not* need any more.

most of us don't need anymore makeup but we sure do want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for example, look at all the neutral palettes that we own haha btw - how are you?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Mar 4, 2014)

And really, what is up with that? A shadow palette you can only use half the shadows for eyes? From UD? Really L'Oreal? Really?! That's such a fail, is that what we should expect from the company that built a reputation for creating safe vegan friendly products?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Mar 4, 2014)

[@]viccckyhoang[/@] haha, want is the eternal enemy. I'm good, struggling to do a no buy. It's sooooo hard!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@viccckyhoang haha, want is the eternal enemy. I'm good, struggling to do a no buy. It's sooooo hard!

no buys are hard!

do some empties and reward yourself...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh I am ALL OVER THIS THANG! ::throws money at UD::


----------



## Breezy19 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm loving the electric palette.


----------



## saku (Mar 4, 2014)

waaaaah!!! I WANT NOW!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 4, 2014)

New teaser for their eyeliners...looks like they will be online 3/18/14 too


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New teaser for their eyeliners...looks like they will be online 3/18/14 too





Definitely will have to look for these when they come out!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

Just gonna grab the Electric palette 1st from their site and the rest of the collection on Sephora to use my 10% off that I haven't used yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my boyfriend just told me that he'll pay for everything! Wa-hooooo!! Urban Decay junkie ;D


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 5, 2014)

I want eveeeerrrything! Grrrr!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

I already have similar shades to half those colors (and in fact have Chaos and rarely use it - I need to remember to use it more!), and then there are 4 not technically safe for the eye area??  Hmmm.  I love my eyes and don't want to risk health issues over orange eyeshadow.  Pass for me, unless I get it on clearance at some point.

They are beautiful though and a breath of fresh air after all the Naked shades.  Even Vice 2, while it had fun colors, were more 'safe' colors.  These certainly are Electric!  I will look forward to scoping it out in person at Ulta or Sephora.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

They didn't show the other Flush palettes.. I wonder when those will be released? Native is so pretty and it is different from the original (the blush definitely is but the bronzer and highlighter is a bit too similar)


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 5, 2014)

Native is in stock at Sephora but I have no idea when the other two will be available.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Native is in stock at Sephora but I have no idea when the other two will be available.

Yeah! I got Native last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using it like crazy.. I really like the blush. I'm patiently waiting for the other 2 and the rest of the stuff. Will you be grabbing anything?


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 5, 2014)

I have to get the palette. I'm all about colors. I just might not be able to get it immediately but I'm so happy to see something other than safer colors.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to get the palette. I'm all about colors. I just might not be able to get it immediately but I'm so happy to see something other than safer colors.

Yay!! It doesn't matter if you can get it immediately or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just as long as you get it ;D


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

*For everyone that is afraid of the 4 shadows that are not safe for the eye area:*

Maybe you can use it as hair chalk? Rub a bit of the eyeshadows on your fingers and glide it across your hair.. I have some of the Anastasia Hypercolor Brow and Hair Powder and SOME of them can be used as eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's where I got my idea from haha

Anyways if you try the method above just make sure to blow dry your hair to get the excess powder off and you're done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *For everyone that is afraid of the 4 shadows that are not safe for the eye area:*

Maybe you can use it as hair chalk? Rub a bit of the eyeshadows on your fingers and glide it across your hair.. I have some of the Anastasia Hypercolor Brow and Hair Powder and SOME of them can be used as eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's where I got my idea from haha

Anyways if you try the method above just make sure to blow dry your hair to get the excess powder off and you're done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hey that's a fun idea!  I also saw that Temptalia used them as blush instead and they looked good.  Frankly I have so many blushes - I try to rotate them but I have those Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes that last FOREVER and I have 6 of them.  Even with using them every day I've still had Dollface for over 2 years and I hit the pan but there's still enough to last me another year or two, ha ha.  They are just so pigmented and there's no powder fallout.  I'm pale so I don't need a lot of blush, just a light dusting to do the trick.

Otherwise I wonder if you could use them in other ways, like maybe mix the powder with some clear nail polish to make your own colors.  I've tried that before with mineral eyeshadow and it worked.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey that's a fun idea!  I also saw that Temptalia used them as blush instead and they looked good.  Frankly I have so many blushes - I try to rotate them but I have those Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes that last FOREVER and I have 6 of them.  Even with using them every day I've still had Dollface for over 2 years and I hit the pan but there's still enough to last me another year or two, ha ha.  They are just so pigmented and there's no powder fallout.  I'm pale so I don't need a lot of blush, just a light dusting to do the trick.

Otherwise I wonder if you could use them in other ways, like maybe mix the powder with some clear nail polish to make your own colors.  I've tried that before with mineral eyeshadow and it worked.  

I got my hair done a couple of months ago so it has light brown, dark brown, blonde, black, etc so I'll try to post a pic when I get the Electric palette to see if it actually works on darker hair.. We already have a lot of blushes so that's a bit of a bummer. I'm pretty sure that there are other ways to use the shadows that aren't eye safe. I'll think about it and come back with more ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got my hair done a couple of months ago so it has light brown, dark brown, blonde, black, etc so I'll try to post a pic when I get the Electric palette to see if it actually works on darker hair.. We already have a lot of blushes so that's a bit of a bummer. I'm pretty sure that there are other ways to use the shadows that aren't eye safe. I'll think about it and come back with more ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It just seems so strange to me that UD would release a palette with 4 of them being unsafe-for-eye-area colors when UD is known for their amazing eyeshadows. True that there is probably a slim chance they would cause any sort of problem but still it's not a risk I'm willing to take.

I wonder if that's why they're calling it a 'pressed pigment palette' vs an 'eyeshadow palette'.  

But then - what do you do with those 4 colors if you shouldn't put them around your eyes??  I wonder if they will make it a point to come up with suggestions for their customers, or if they are going to kind of brush it under the rug and not draw attention to it.

We do need more ideas, ha ha!  I bet it would be awesome to use them wet for drawing fun stuff on your face for costumes or music festivals, like flowers or swirly designs.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It just seems so strange to me that UD would release a palette with 4 of them being unsafe-for-eye-area colors when UD is known for their amazing eyeshadows. True that there is probably a slim chance they would cause any sort of problem but still it's not a risk I'm willing to take.

I wonder if that's why they're calling it a 'pressed pigment palette' vs an 'eyeshadow palette'.  

But then - what do you do with those 4 colors if you shouldn't put them around your eyes??  I wonder if they will make it a point to come up with suggestions for their customers, or if they are going to kind of brush it under the rug and not draw attention to it.

We do need more ideas, ha ha!  I bet it would be awesome to use them wet for drawing fun stuff on your face for costumes or music festivals, like flowers or swirly designs.

It really is strange... To be honest, I might use some of the shadows for eye looks. I'll make sure to use a sticky base and tap off excess powder ;P Hopefully my eyes will be a-okay. If not, they are already bad as is haha

I can definitely think of more ideas.. I love finding alternatives for everything. Btw - I was also thinking about the whole drawing on your face thing. I have 2 little nieces so I can get a bit creative haha


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 6, 2014)

It's gorgeous, but I'm still on the fence about buying it.  It's so bright I don't know that I would use it very often.  Decisions, decisions.... I'm in love with the actual palette itself, though.  So pretty!  I wonder if UD will do an Electric set of the 24/7 pencils.  I would be all over that!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2014)

Links to the new Urban Decay products. As of this post the links are not active.


ELECTRIC palette 
ELECTRIC TRIO (polishes)
BONDAGE
Urban Decay Ink For Eyes
Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet
Urban Decay All Nighter Eyeliner
Urban Decay Perversion Angled liner brush
Urban Decay Super Saturated liner
Eyeshadow Primer Potion Anti-Aging Travel size
All Nighter Over Nighter- Full size/Travel Size Makeup Setting Spray Duo


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Links to the new Urban Decay products. As of this post the links are not active.


ELECTRIC palette 
ELECTRIC TRIO (polishes)
BONDAGE
Urban Decay Ink For Eyes
Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet
Urban Decay All Nighter Eyeliner
Urban Decay Perversion Angled liner brush
Urban Decay Super Saturated liner
Eyeshadow Primer Potion Anti-Aging Travel size
All Nighter Over Nighter- Full size/Travel Size Makeup Setting Spray Duo
 
the all nighter over nighter is already available at ulta, in case anyonre's interested.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2014)

That's awesome @saku! Thanks!

Here's the link to that folks - http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6400403


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2014)

Updated! 

ELECTRIC palette 
ELECTRIC TRIO (polishes)
BONDAGE
Urban Decay Ink For Eyes
Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet
Urban Decay All Nighter Eyeliner
Urban Decay Perversion Angled liner brush
Urban Decay Super Saturated liner
Eyeshadow Primer Potion Anti-Aging Travel size
All Nighter Over Nighter- Full size/Travel Size Makeup Setting Spray Duo - available now at ULTA
 
NAKED Flushed in NATIVE now available at Sephora
B6 Vitamin Infused Complexion Prep Spray Travel-size
HEAVY METAL (glitter)
Perversion Angled Brush Finishing Brush
 ​

​ All Nighter Over Nighter- Full size/Travel Size Makeup Setting Spray Duo - available now at ULTA​ 

​ NAKED Flushed in NATIVE - available now at Sephora​


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 11, 2014)

The Electric polish trio is available on Ulta

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6480464


----------



## saku (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Electric polish trio is available on Ulta

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6480464
ooohhhh.....thanks for posting! i think this is how i'd use my $5 gift card+free shipping!


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm hearing that on the back of the Electric palette there is a fine print warning that Urban, Slowburn, Savage, and Jilted are not intended for the immediate eye area.

I'm assuming many people don't read the fine print on their eyeshadow (myself being one of them!), and I would assume if it's an *eye*shadow that I could use it on my *eye* area. Not the case on these. Be careful and educated when using those shades near your eye area!


----------



## saku (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys, I'm hearing that on the back of the Electric palette there is a fine print warning that Urban, Slowburn, Savage, and Jilted are not intended for the immediate eye area.

I'm assuming many people don't read the fine print on their eyeshadow (myself being one of them!), and I would assume if it's an *eye*shadow that I could use it on my *eye* area. Not the case on these. Be careful and educated when using those shades near your eye area!
'tis true. but yeah, we're thinking that's probably why it's labeled as a "pressed pigment palette", and not "eyeshadow palette"


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'tis true. but yeah, we're thinking that's probably why it's labeled as a "pressed pigment palette", and not "eyeshadow palette"
I get that. But if it looks like an eyeshadow palette, acts like an eyeshadow palette, then I'm going to use it on my eyes. I was just posting this so people could think about it and decide what is best for them before they jump in. I know I wouldn't have thought twice about it until I heard about the disclaimer on the back!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Mar 14, 2014)

These look like eye shadows to me but they are not for use on the eyes. 
Moral of the story: Use makeup at your own discretion.
(picture credit to Google.com)


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Mar 14, 2014)

this eyeshadow palette reminds me of sleek palette


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHYLAMOMA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this eyeshadow palette reminds me of sleek palette
I totally think the same thing - I think the Sleek Palette is a great, more affordable option - the pigmentation on sleek eyeshadows is amazing too


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Mar 14, 2014)

> > Â  this eyeshadow palette reminds me of sleek palette
> 
> 
> I totally think the same thing - I think the Sleek Palette is a great, more affordable option - the pigmentation on sleek eyeshadows is amazing too


 Also, right now Sleek is doing 20% off your order till the 17th. Happy shopping!


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

JUST GOT THIS PALETTE!


PRODUCT QUANTITY PRICE ELECTRIC
SKU: 92203
 
1
$49.00
Naked
SKU: 44630
 
1
$5.00
Eyeshadow Primer Potion Smart Sample
SKU: 72840
 
Bonus
$0.00
ORIGINAL/GREED TRAVEL-SIZE EYESHADOW PRIMER POTION
SKU: 62850
 
Bonus
$0.00


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  JUST GOT THIS PALETTE!


PRODUCT QUANTITY PRICE ELECTRIC
SKU: 92203
 
1
$49.00
Naked
SKU: 44630
 
1
$5.00
Eyeshadow Primer Potion Smart Sample
SKU: 72840
 
Bonus
$0.00
ORIGINAL/GREED TRAVEL-SIZE EYESHADOW PRIMER POTION
SKU: 62850
 
Bonus
$0.00
I have it in my cart and I CAN'T decide if I need it right now or if I want to wait for it to hit Sephora so I get my points. 

The primer potion combo is a nice perk though. I'm surprised it's still available! Wasn't it only for the first 100 orders or something?


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have it in my cart and I CAN'T decide if I need it right now or if I want to wait for it to hit Sephora so I get my points. 

The primer potion combo is a nice perk though. I'm surprised it's still available! Wasn't it only for the first 100 orders or something?
i believe so! yay, i'm in the first 100! (i think) lol


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have it in my cart and I CAN'T decide if I need it right now or if I want to wait for it to hit Sephora so I get my points. 

The primer potion combo is a nice perk though. I'm surprised it's still available! Wasn't it only for the first 100 orders or something?
also, it's permanent so no rush really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it's nice to have it now too, since i don't have any other bright or neon palettes yet..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

just look at the looks at UD site!! that's what actually convinced me to get it now. i was looking at reviews earlier, but wasn't decided for sure....but the looks UD put up are so gorgeous, i wanna do it on me!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

it's not letting me check out.. wtf =/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's not letting me check out.. wtf =/
Yeah I just noticed that! I hit continue after my payment info &amp; it just refreshes.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I just noticed that! I hit continue after my payment info &amp; it just refreshes. 

this happened to be during their black friday sale too... urgh i'm frustrated! lols


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

looks like others are having the same issue.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

I just checked out and it looks like I didn't get the primer potion duo (doesn't show up on my email).. I'm okay with it since I already own all 5 of them in the full size. WHEW! Glad to get my palette though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

Patiently waiting for Sephora to release the rest so that I can get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.urbandecay.com/electric-pressed-pigment-palette/421.html 
http://www.urbandecay.com/eye-makeup/eye-liner/super-saturated-ultra-intense-waterproof-cream-eyeliner/422.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/eye-makeup/eye-liner/24%2F7-velvet-glide-on-eye-pencil/423.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/eye-makeup/eye-liner/ink-for-eyes-waterproof-precision-eye-pen/424.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/all-nighter-eyeliner/425.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/face/makeup-setting-spray/all-nighter-over-nighter-full-size%2Ftravel-size-makeup-setting-spray-duo/426.html - not out on UD site yet but sold at ULTA.
http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/face/bondage-weightless-makeup-adhesive/427.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/eye-makeup/eye-primer/eyeshadow-primer-potion-anti-aging-travel-size/428.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/tools/eyeshadow-brushes/perversion-angled-brush-finishing-brush/429.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/translucent-powder-%26-complexion-makeup/b6-vitamin-infused-complexion-prep-spray-travel-size/430.html - not out on UD site... I think it's out on Sephora
http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/makeup-palettes-%26-gifts/heavy-metal-loose-glitter/431.html
http://www.urbandecay.com/eye-makeup/eye-primer/original-shadow-lockdown-eyeshadow-primer-potion-duo/433.html - not out yet
http://www.urbandecay.com/original-shadow-lockdown-eyeshadow-primer-potion-duo/434.html - not out yet


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 18, 2014)

I got the Electric Palette. It's showing I got the UDPP sample pack too in my order. I was able to get the order to go through and I paid with Paypal, if that helps at all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

They must have just sold out of the primer duo--finally not showing up in my cart anymore!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 18, 2014)

My paypal shows that I am getting the primer potion duo but my UD confirmation email doesn't have it.. lols it's whatever to me but if I do get it then I'll give it away! yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let's all post some looks when we get the palette!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2014)

It's coming on Thursday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whooooo


----------



## saku (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's coming on Thursday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whooooo
did you choose an expedite shipping method? mine hasn't shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did you choose an expedite shipping method? mine hasn't shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the regular one (free shipping over $50) via usps.. what did you pick?


----------



## saku (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
the regular one (free shipping over $50) via usps.. what did you pick?
free UPS shipping... thanks for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  free UPS shipping... thanks for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

UPS takes forever when I order from UD.. I always order via USPS now.. and not a problem. Hopefully it ships off today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
UPS takes forever when I order from UD.. I always order via USPS now.. and not a problem. Hopefully it ships off today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ditto! I always ordered USPS &amp; my orders got to me in 2-3 days, but last time I picked UPS because I thought it might be faster and it took 8 days! Never again.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2014)

> Ditto! I always ordered USPS &amp; my orders got to me in 2-3 days, but last time I picked UPS because I thought it might be faster and it took 8 days! Never again.:madno: Â


 Yes! NEVER AGAIN.. It's because they ship USPS priority which is 3 days MAX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you end up ordering the palette or are you holding off? Like Saku said, it's permanent so no rush!


----------



## saku (Mar 19, 2014)

i always use USPS now too....usually...USPS is always faster.... but forgot this time, since i was in a hurry (and since it was 2 AM and i was really sleepy). still no shipping confirmation here. i'm already accepting the fact that i won't get it til next week. :'(


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine's on the way! ::SQUEAL!::


----------



## saku (Mar 20, 2014)

still nothing!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm among the first 100 who ordered...and still nothing


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't have any collection what-so-ever of bright colors, so the $49 seems pretty affordable as a start-up-color-kit for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Think I will wait until it's at Sephora though so I can get points! Has anyone said when they will get it?


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 20, 2014)

Sooo i was one of the first 100 and i did not even know i would get the primers LOL i just wanted those amazing colors and i thought it was going to sellout and id never be able to buy it [email protected] but i was able to order with ease, no issues there. But i chose the free shipping and now i have to wait a week for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is sloowly moving across florida. And i dont know if its okey to post here but i was able to get a picture of UD stance on the eyeshadows and why they arent okey for the eye area from their facebook page:



I honestly do not care if there is a warning or not because i use and know of other eyeshadows from other companies that have that same warning or not at all. Im pretty shure its due to a certain ingredient they use in those bright eyeshadows that some people are severly allergic too. Plus other companies have already made UV eyeshadows n shuch in other countries i just think ours is slow to hop on the bandwagon. Reguardless i think people should beaware if their eyes are truly sensitive and what works for you. I honestly am soooo excited about these beauties though!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 20, 2014)

I used Jilted and Urban on the lower lash line and some Revolt on the inner corners





Sorry about my lashes D; my electric lash curler is out of battery. I'll post swatches around 1AM when I get home from watching Divergent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 21, 2014)

GUUUUUUYS! my eyes are okay.. lols no allergic reaction or anything out of the odds.. I'll try to create eye looks tomorrow!

BTW - I'm working on the swatches right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 21, 2014)

*Swatched 1x EACH over BARE SKIN - NO PRIMER.*​ 
Pigmentation is ahhhhmazing!! Anyways, enjoy the pictures 




 It's time for me to_ try _to go to sleep.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Mar 21, 2014)

Im really loving these producs fom Urban Decay they are very vibrant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 21, 2014)

I totally didn't think I would be interested in this palette, but now seeing those swatches....HOLY MOLY! I totally need to purchase this right now!!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Wowza those are some bright colors! the only problem is I don't wear such bright colors on a daily basis if at all. The last time I used a bright color was to blend into my neutral crease as fun at home...didn't actually go out wearing it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 21, 2014)

Jilted and Fringe look amazing!  I think I'll hold off buying this one until I see it in person, but I have a feeling it will soon be joining my collection.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im really loving these producs fom Urban Decay they are very vibrant





It's different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a drift away from their NAKED line.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally didn't think I would be interested in this palette, but now seeing those swatches....HOLY MOLY! I totally need to purchase this right now!!

Do it! I was actually surprised on how well it showed up even when it was swatched 1x  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wowza those are some bright colors! the only problem is I don't wear such bright colors on a daily basis if at all. The last time I used a bright color was to blend into

my neutral crease as fun at home...didn't actually go out wearing it. 

You can easily wear bright colors without it being too much.


Black winged liner; pat an eyeliner brush into the bright eyeshadow color that you want to wear; spray the brush with water and apply on top of the winged liner
Neutral eyes and line lower lash line with a bright color

Those are just some simple ideas.. =)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jilted and Fringe look amazing!  I think I'll hold off buying this one until I see it in person, but I have a feeling it will soon be joining my collection.

I also really like Jilted and Fringe.. You can definitely wait until it hits Sephora/Ulta so that you can earn points!


----------



## BeautyJannelle (Mar 22, 2014)

This baby is on its way to my house and I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooo i was one of the first 100 and i did not even know i would get the primers LOL i just wanted those amazing colors and i thought it was going to sellout and id never be able to buy it [email protected] but i was able to order with ease, no issues there. But i chose the free shipping and now i have to wait a week for it



it is sloowly moving across florida. And i dont know if its okey to post here but i was able to get a picture of UD stance on the eyeshadows and why they arent okey for the eye area from their facebook page:





I honestly do not care if there is a warning or not because i use and know of other eyeshadows from other companies that have that same warning or not at all. Im pretty shure its due to a certain ingredient they use in those bright eyeshadows that some people are severly allergic too. Plus other companies have already made UV eyeshadows n shuch in other countries i just think ours is slow to hop on the bandwagon. Reguardless i think people should beaware if their eyes are truly sensitive and what works for you. I honestly am soooo excited about these beauties though!!!
Someone may have said this, so sorry if I missed it... but that's why the SLEEK Acid palette can't be sold in the US. I remember wanting that Acid palette so bad when Leesha (xsparkage) did the electropop eye look and was so bummed that I couldn't get it.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone may have said this, so sorry if I missed it... but that's why the SLEEK Acid palette can't be sold in the US. I remember wanting that Acid palette so bad when Leesha (xsparkage) did the electropop eye look and was so bummed that I couldn't get it. 
You can definitely get the Sleek Acid palette if you want it now. Go here if you want it. It's also very inexpensive compared to the UD palette - it's way too expensive, I think, at the $49 price point.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can definitely get the Sleek Acid palette if you want it now. Go here if you want it. It's also very inexpensive compared to the UD palette - it's way too expensive, I think, at the $49 price point.
Wow, I may do that, that's cheap! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I may do that, that's cheap! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hehe I'm glad my online shopping and trolling internet website addictions are finally starting to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah I pretty much read on other people's blogs and forums that this UD Electric palette is a copy of the Sleek Acid palette or the Lime Crime Antoinette palette.

I even have the UD Electric palette and even posted swatches on my blog, but I don't find myself reaching for it that much because there's really not any transition shades - and I incorporate color into my every day looks.


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 22, 2014)

> Someone may have said this, so sorry if I missed it... but that's why the SLEEK Acid palette can't be sold in the US. I remember wanting that Acid palette so bad when Leesha (xsparkage) did the electropop eye look and was so bummed that I couldn't get it.Â


 Hmm thats odd. Ive seen them on amazon and they look interesting but i do not know how they wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but their in the garden of eden looks pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know way too many colored shadow brands so im pretty picky.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Hmm thats odd. Ive seen them on amazon and they look interesting but i do not know how they wear



but their in the garden of eden looks pretty



i know way too many colored shadow brands so im pretty picky.
Leesha from xsparkage did a tutorial with the Sleek Acid palette if you want to youtube it. I think it's the "electro pop candy" something or another. lol. They have insane color payoff.


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2014)

For those curious, the ingredients to the ELECTRIC palette.


*REVOLT:*
Talc, Mica, Dimethicone, Diisostearyl Malate, Zinc Stearate, Polyethylene Terephthalate, Silica, Calcium Sodium Borosilicate, Polyurethane-11, Isobutylphenoxy Epoxy Resin, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77492/77499 (Iron Oxides), CI 77000 (Aluminum Powder)].

*GONZO:*
Talc, Mica, Methyl Methacrylate Crosspolymer, Silica, Calcium Aluminum Borosilicate, Dimethicone,Polyethylene, Diisostearyl Malate, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77007 (Ultramarines), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake)].

*SLOWBURN:*
Talc, Mica, Methyl Methacrylate Crosspolymer, Silica, Dimethicone, Diisostearyl Malate, Polyethylene, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 15850 (Red 6), CI 15850 (Red 7 Lake)].

*SAVAGE:*
Mica, Boron Nitride, Diisostearyl Malate, Dimethicone, Polyethylene, Silica, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77007 (Ultramarines), CI 45410 (Red 28 Lake].

*FRINGE:*
Mica, Diisostearyl Malate, Dimethicone, Talc, Zinc Stearate, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77491/77499 (Iron Oxides), CI 77510 (Ferric Ferrocyanide), CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake), CI 19140 (Yellow 5 Lake)].

*CHAOS:*
Talc, Boron Nitride, Mica, Polyethylene, Silica, Dimethicone, Diisostearyl Malate, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77510 (Ferric Ferrocyanide), CI 77007 (Ultramarines), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake)].

*JILTED:*
Mica, Talc, Diisostearyl Malate, Dimethicone, Zinc Stearate, Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Palmitic Acid, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77510 (Ferric Ferrocyanide), CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride), CI 45410 (Red 28 Lake), CI 15850 (Red 7 Lake)].

*URBAN:*
Mica, Talc, Diisostearyl Malate, Dimethicone, Zinc Stearate, Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Palmitic Acid, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77491(Iron Oxides), CI 77510 (Ferric Ferrocyanide), CI 75470 (Carmine), CI 45410 (Red 28 Lake), CI 15850 (Red 7 Lake)].

*FREAK:*
Mica, Talc, Coco-Caprylate/Caprate, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Trimethylsiloxysilicate, Zinc Stearate, Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate, Silica, PEG-4 Diheptanoate, Polyethylene, Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride), CI 77288 (Chromium Oxide Greens), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake), CI 19140 (Yellow 5 Lake)].

*THRASH:*
Talc, Mica, Methyl Methacrylate Crosspolymer, Dimethicone, Diisostearyl Malate, Polyethylene, Silica,Tin Oxide, Hexylene Glycol, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.
*May Contain:* CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 42090 (Blue 1 Lake), CI 19140 (Yellow 5 Lake)].

Slowburn, Savage, Jilted and Urban contain ingredients not USA FDA approved for the eye area. Use at your own risk.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 24, 2014)

Michelle Phan did an eye look with the Urban Decay Electric palette. It looks awesome, I can't wait to get one for myself!


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 24, 2014)

It seems like mine is taking FOREVER to get here!!!!


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 24, 2014)

> That makes me sad, and wish I was older around this time. I remember Oil Slick, because they still had it pretty recently, like right after they reformulated all of the shadows and got rid of all of those old ones, including the ones with the gorgeous packaging. It really sounds like they've sold out. I mean, ultimately that is probably the goal of all companies, to make $, but going from grunge to neutrals is a pretty dramatic change. Also Shelter sounds perfect, greens are my favourite. Is that one still available anywhere? I remember UD had those other lipsticks too, and they had an Oil Slick lipstick in the collection. It was on sale for $3 after they were getting all new things and I almost bought it.


 I'm sorry I missed out on that UD too!! I really want the electric palette though!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 25, 2014)

My palette arrived!!!! ::snifflesniffle:: it's beeeaaauuutiful....::swoon::


----------



## saku (Mar 25, 2014)

my palette just arrived too! it's very pigmented (except revolt maybe)... and the presence of 'too much blue-purple hues' is more obvious in person! i also thought jilted and savage are similar when swatched.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 25, 2014)

Got mine today woot woot I love it.


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 26, 2014)

The unboxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







I will have a look up at some point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 26, 2014)

> The unboxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 De-slick is my favorite! Have fun playin with that fun palette!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 26, 2014)

> The unboxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Im sorry for sone reason i was cut off uploading the last two. Weird but anyway its lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 26, 2014)

> De-slick is my favorite! Have fun playin with that fun palette!


 Ohh really? And i will i cant wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 27, 2014)

My sister just surprised me with this palette today... I'm so in love lol


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 28, 2014)

So i did this randomly. I used Thrash, Gonzo and Slowburn. I did it quickly to just see how it would work but wow they blend great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So i did this randomly. I used Thrash, Gonzo and Slowburn. I did it quickly to just see how it would work but wow they blend great
















This is beautiful! You make me want this palette!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 28, 2014)

> This is beautiful! You make me want this palette!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the colors are very bright and they work together wonderfully


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So i did this randomly. I used Thrash, Gonzo and Slowburn. I did it quickly to just see how it would work but wow they blend great
















Haha crazy I did something so similar this morning!!! We were obviously both feelin' the same mermaid vibe! I threw in Revolt and Freak into the mix as well because... I don't know, I always use like 5 different shades out of habit lol

Check it out:


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha crazy I did something so similar this morning!!! We were obviously both feelin' the same mermaid vibe! I threw in Revolt and Freak into the mix as well because... I don't know, I always use like 5 different shades out of habit lol

Check it out:












very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha crazy I did something so similar this morning!!! We were obviously both feelin' the same mermaid vibe! I threw in Revolt and Freak into the mix as well because... I don't know, I always use like 5 different shades out of habit lol

Check it out:




That looks great! Your look gives me hope that I can do more with this palette than colored eyeliner, and it doesn't have to be too crazy either!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 28, 2014)

> Haha crazy I did something so similar this morning!!! We were obviously both feelin' the same mermaid vibe! I threw in Revolt and Freak into the mix as well because... I don't know, I always use like 5 different shades out of habit lol Check it out:


 Ohh yes haha !!! Revolt really brings it together . It looks very goregous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## trustlust (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohh yes haha !!! Revolt really brings it together . It looks very goregous



)
I didn't want this because I'm normally just a different shades of neutral girl, but ya'll  both have made 2 very everyday wearable looks... so now I'm over here giving my boyfriend puppy eyes... lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 28, 2014)

> I didn't want this because I'm normally just a different shades of neutral girl, but ya'll Â both have made 2 very everyday wearable looks... so now I'm over here giving my boyfriend puppy eyes... lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 XD yay! All i can say is blend blend blend and a good eyeshadow base and it looks bomb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should totally get it! You can even make a bright purple smokey eye with this. The colors work very well together! I used the small end of the brush to line the bottom lashline with slowburn and that brush is amazing! It works wonderfully if you want to line your eyes with the amazing colors. You should get it! Its so fun to play with you wouldnt regret it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks great! Your look gives me hope that I can do more with this palette than colored eyeliner, and it doesn't have to be too crazy either!
Oh yea, although I like bold looks it's just not something practical that I would wear out into the world, lol... so I definitely am always looking for ways to use color creatively. I decided I'm gonna do a series of various looks that can be achieved with the palette that are pretty wearable on my blog. 

I figure most people don't really want to go to work or grocery shopping or wherever they're headed with extremely bright and contrasting colors - there's definitely a way to put it all together... the only caveat is that I don't think this palette has too many transition shades, so I would use some grays and browns from other palettes or singles I have (I'm sure most people on these forums have some of those staples too!)


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't want this because I'm normally just a different shades of neutral girl, but ya'll  both have made 2 very everyday wearable looks... so now I'm over here giving my boyfriend puppy eyes... lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hahah it's definitely something to get for a special occassion, I think it's pretty pricey at the $49 price tag! It does make a great gift though for say an anniversary or birthday or Easter???!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah it's definitely something to get for a special occassion, I think it's pretty pricey at the $49 price tag! It does make a great gift though for say an anniversary or birthday or Easter???!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm still a big kid and make my sweet boyfriend custom make me an Easter basket... lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean, I make him one too, but we have no kids, so I think this is the time to be silly and spoil each other every single holiday. lol. And I was looking on Sephora last night and he said "I know where your Easter basket stuff is coming from" so, yeah... lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juli8587 (Apr 3, 2014)

Calle yesterday to put one on hold and they had three left. I went in later to the store to make sure it was on hold and it was the last one left. Hoping they hold til I get there.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

What is everyone using as a base/primer for this palette? I used UDPP and NYX Milk pencil but Slowburn stained my eyelids.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is everyone using as a base/primer for this palette? I used UDPP and NYX Milk pencil but Slowburn stained my eyelids.
Oh no. I don't need anything that'll stain my eyes. lol.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is everyone using as a base/primer for this palette? I used UDPP and NYX Milk pencil but Slowburn stained my eyelids.
I use a almay waterproof makeup remover wipes and then I don't notice any stain... but I also try not to use the reddish shades on my lids, I usually concentrate those on the browbone or crease.

As a base I use MAC's potted studio finish concealer in NC15 and I find that gives me a nice thick base for the colors to stick to, but it does also protect my skin. I don't really like UDPP, I think it's pretty over-rated and I've never tried using NYX's Milk.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I use a almay waterproof makeup remover wipes and then I don't notice any stain... but I also try not to use the reddish shades on my lids, I usually concentrate those on the browbone or crease.

As a base I use MAC's potted studio finish concealer in NC15 and I find that gives me a nice thick base for the colors to stick to, but it does also protect my skin. I don't really like UDPP, I think it's pretty over-rated and I've never tried using NYX's Milk. 

Thanks, I'll try a thicker base.


----------



## mamabeansyes (Apr 5, 2014)

I stopped by Sephora with the intent to just get something for my brows, a polish, and a lipstick. If the had Electric to play with I was definitely going to check it out. There weren't any Electrics displayed so I went ahead and walked towards the counter with my things. When I passed by the studio area, I saw an open Electric and a boxed Electric. Asked a sales rep if they had any for sale today and he told me that the boxed one was the last one! I got so excited and immediately scooped it up without even playing, haha! No regrets on this one. Everyone's right, the colors do really blend well together and daytime looks aren't too difficult!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Look I threw together really quickly with thrash, urban, and jilted.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I stopped by Sephora with the intent to just get something for my brows, a polish, and a lipstick. If the had Electric to play with I was definitely going to check it out. There weren't any Electrics displayed so I went ahead and walked towards the counter with my things.

When I passed by the studio area, I saw an open Electric and a boxed Electric. Asked a sales rep if they had any for sale today and he told me that the boxed one was the last one! I got so excited and immediately scooped it up without even playing, haha!
No regrets on this one. Everyone's right, the colors do really blend well together and daytime looks aren't too difficult!








Look I threw together really quickly with thrash, urban, and jilted.
pretty!! ya'll are making me want this so so so bad


----------



## mamabeansyes (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! I was on the fence about it until my impulsiveness took over. Now I am super happy to have added it to my collection. Looking forward to using some blues today!


----------



## mamabeansyes (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm dog sitting this weekend and have nothing but time on my hands. So... Here is today's electric look!






Used Laura Mercier's primer first. Then I patted Freak on the inner 1/3, Fringe on the ourter 1/3 blended well. Jilted in the crease and blended up. To help blend/for the brow boneI used Habit from Vice 2. Working my way from outer to inner on the bottom lash I lined/blended with Urban, Fringe, Freak. As a liner on my lid I used Kat Von D's Trooper. This palette is my new obsession.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

I went to Sephora today to look at this little pretty, and I'm glad I did. I just wasn't as impressed with it in person.


----------



## Nyxis (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in love with the idea of this pallette. But looking at it over and over, I know I'd only use four of the shades. 

I took a look at the Sleek palette in Acid (http://www.sleekmakeup.com/acid-i-divine-palett-acid-i-divine-palette) and it will ship to Canada, so I guess those ingredients are deemed safe here. 

I'm just so in love with the four shades in the UD that I wish I could buy them seperately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nyxis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love with the idea of this pallette. But looking at it over and over, I know I'd only use four of the shades. 

I took a look at the Sleek palette in Acid (http://www.sleekmakeup.com/acid-i-divine-palett-acid-i-divine-palette) and it will ship to Canada, so I guess those ingredients are deemed safe here. 

I'm just so in love with the four shades in the UD that I wish I could buy them seperately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah honestly if you don't love all the colors, don't purchase it and just go with the Sleek Palette instead if you want a dupe. I received mine was a freebie so I didn't invest any money in it, but I really do like color so I get use out of all of them (even if it's just in a subtle way). I spend a lot of money on makeup (unfortunately) and I don't think it's worth the price for what you're getting... I think UD could have kept the price around $36 or so, but $49 seems a bit much. They've also upped the price of their Naked1-3 palettes to $54... I remember when they were $50! 

Here's my look today and I used the Chaos and Gonzo on the bottom lash line.


----------



## Nyxis (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah honestly if you don't love all the colors, don't purchase it and just go with the Sleek Palette instead if you want a dupe. I received mine was a freebie so I didn't invest any money in it, but I really do like color so I get use out of all of them (even if it's just in a subtle way). I spend a lot of money on makeup (unfortunately) and I don't think it's worth the price for what you're getting... I think UD could have kept the price around $36 or so, but $49 seems a bit much. They've also upped the price of their Naked1-3 palettes to $54... I remember when they were $50! 

Here's my look today and I used the Chaos and Gonzo on the bottom lash line.




Pretty! I do like the looks I've seen done with the palette, I just know I won't use the blues or greens. The only ones I even want it for are Revolt, Jilted, Urban and Fringe. And I have the Bora Bora quad by Be A Bombshell with that gorgeous teal. 

To even get this here I would have to buy from Sephora Canada and it's $58, the Naked palette's retail for $64. 

I could just get the Sleek, like you said, with shipping it would only be like $13.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nyxis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! I do like the looks I've seen done with the palette, I just know I won't use the blues or greens. The only ones I even want it for are Revolt, Jilted, Urban and Fringe. And I have the Bora Bora quad by Be A Bombshell with that gorgeous teal. 

To even get this here I would have to buy from Sephora Canada and it's $58, the Naked palette's retail for $64. 

I could just get the Sleek, like you said, with shipping it would only be like $13.
Hehe I'm originally from Canada! That's such a pain that it's so much more expensive there, ugh, they should really just sell things for the same price, what a rip off. Agreed, you can achieve the same looks using a wide variety of other shadows. If you have the UD Book of Shadows (any volume) I'm sure you'll find some dupes, or close to what's in the Electric palette, too.


----------



## Nyxis (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hehe I'm originally from Canada! That's such a pain that it's so much more expensive there, ugh, they should really just sell things for the same price, what a rip off. Agreed, you can achieve the same looks using a wide variety of other shadows. If you have the UD Book of Shadows (any volume) I'm sure you'll find some dupes, or close to what's in the Electric palette, too. 
I'm ok with a few dollars difference, because I know that the US dollar is stronger right now, but I almost wish that everything was in US dollars instead of being $10 more CAD. 

I have the electric palette on my wishlist now, so hoping that someone gets it for me as a gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mamabeansyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm dog sitting this weekend and have nothing but time on my hands. So... Here is today's electric look!







Used Laura Mercier's primer first. Then I patted Freak on the inner 1/3, Fringe on the ourter 1/3 blended well.
Jilted in the crease and blended up. To help blend/for the brow boneI used Habit from Vice 2.
Working my way from outer to inner on the bottom lash I lined/blended with Urban, Fringe, Freak.
As a liner on my lid I used Kat Von D's Trooper.

This palette is my new obsession.
Cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Nyxis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love with the idea of this pallette. But looking at it over and over, I know I'd only use four of the shades. 

I took a look at the Sleek palette in Acid (http://www.sleekmakeup.com/acid-i-divine-palett-acid-i-divine-palette) and it will ship to Canada, so I guess those ingredients are deemed safe here. 

I'm just so in love with the four shades in the UD that I wish I could buy them seperately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah honestly if you don't love all the colors, don't purchase it and just go with the Sleek Palette instead if you want a dupe. I received mine was a freebie so I didn't invest any money in it, but I really do like color so I get use out of all of them (even if it's just in a subtle way). I spend a lot of money on makeup (unfortunately) and I don't think it's worth the price for what you're getting... I think UD could have kept the price around $36 or so, but $49 seems a bit much. They've also upped the price of their Naked1-3 palettes to $54... I remember when they were $50! 

Here's my look today and I used the Chaos and Gonzo on the bottom lash line.





Pretty!


----------

